# Piedmont tips?



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

Myself and two buddies are going to do some social distancing at Piedmont via kayak today here in a bit. Anyone have any last minute tips for bass? I've not fished Piedmont much past couple years. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Little windy today for a kayak on Piedmont.. I've seen it kick up pretty bad. 
If you are able to get out I would focus on the rocky points next to a cove. 50 degree water temperature the smallies are ready to spawn. Tubes , lipless cranks and blade baits 
Good luck and be careful


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

3 guys from 3 different houses meeting up doesn't really appear to be social distancing. 
Piedmont is nearly 3' high, had a 30 mph wind stirring the mud yesterday and has 15-20 mph winds today.
Seems a better choice would be to pick three different Egypy Valley pond. Warmer and safer, both from a drowning and contamination aspect.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Ronny said:


> 3 guys from 3 different houses meeting up doesn't really appear to be social distancing.
> Piedmont is nearly 3' high, had a 30 mph wind stirring the mud yesterday and has 15-20 mph winds today.
> Seems a better choice would be to pick three different Egypy Valley pond. Warmer and safer, both from a drowning and contamination aspect.





Ronny said:


> 3 guys from 3 different houses meeting up doesn't really appear to be social distancing.
> Piedmont is nearly 3' high, had a 30 mph wind stirring the mud yesterday and has 15-20 mph winds today.
> Seems a better choice would be to pick three different Egypy Valley pond. Warmer and safer, both from a drowning and contamination aspect.


Talk about social distancing, lake logan had what appeared 2 bass tournaments this past week end.The state park officer said all tournaments have been cancelled but recreational fishing is fine


----------



## jube66 (Mar 8, 2013)

Did you get out on Piedmont? Wondered how it is looking right now with all the rain/ wind lately. I live about an hour from the lake and fish it 1-2 times a year the past few years. Seems like a really tough lake to figure out or get any kind of patterns or consistency.


----------

